# Slide Carbon 160 - Problem mit dem Hinterbau



## finalcu (8. Mai 2017)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich habe mir ein Slide Carbon 160 9.0 2016 gekauft und hatte von Beginn weg ein lästiges Problem mit dem Hinterbau. Dabei geht es um eine der beiden unteren Schrauben, die den Hinterbau mit dem Rahmen befestigen. Diese Schraube löst sich immer wieder trotz richtiger Fixierung mit Locktite. Seit August 2016, ist es nun bereits das vierte Mal, dass sich die Schraube komplett gelöst hat. Ich kann mir das nicht erklären. Es scheint so, als ob ein ungeheures Drehmoment auf diese Schraube wirken würde. Sie dreht sich nämlich soweit heraus, dass sie auf die Innenseite der Kettenführung drückt und dies mit einer derartigen Kraft, dass der Antrieb blockiert wird. An ein Weiterfahren ist dann nicht mehr zu denken und schnell mal einfach wieder die Schraube reindrehen geht leider auch nicht weil sie an einer sehr ungünstigen Stelle liegt. Dazu muss man erstmal die Kurbel, die Kettenführung und teils sogar den Umwerfer demontieren.

Das Problem ist sehr ärgerlich. Der Radon Support hilft mir da leider auch nicht weiter und besteht nach wiederholter Anfrage darauf, dass die Schraube nicht richtig montiert wurde und dass ein Wiedereinsetzen der Schraube mit 12Nm und mittlerem Locktite das Problem lösen würde. Nur leider stimmt das nicht. Das habe ich bereits mehrmals versucht.

Hat jemand von euch das gleiche Problem oder bin ich da der einzige? Kann sich jemand erklären wie ein so ungeheures Drehmoment auf diese Schraube wirken kann?

Vielen Dank und freundliche Grüsse.

Anbei noch ein paar Fotos von dem Problem:


----------



## Radon-Bikes (8. Mai 2017)

finalcu schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> 
> Ich habe mir ein Slide Carbon 160 9.0 2016 gekauft und hatte von Beginn weg ein lästiges Problem mit dem Hinterbau. Dabei geht es um eine der beiden unteren Schrauben, die den Hinterbau mit dem Rahmen befestigen. Diese Schraube löst sich immer wieder trotz richtiger Fixierung mit Locktite. Seit August 2016, ist es nun bereits das vierte Mal, dass sich die Schraube komplett gelöst hat. Ich kann mir das nicht erklären. Es scheint so, als ob ein ungeheures Drehmoment auf diese Schraube wirken würde. Sie dreht sich nämlich soweit heraus, dass sie auf die Innenseite der Kettenführung drückt und dies mit einer derartigen Kraft, dass der Antrieb blockiert wird. An ein Weiterfahren ist dann nicht mehr zu denken und schnell mal einfach wieder die Schraube reindrehen geht leider auch nicht weil sie an einer sehr ungünstigen Stelle liegt. Dazu muss man erstmal die Kurbel, die Kettenführung und teils sogar den Umwerfer demontieren.
> 
> ...



Hi,

bitte wende dich an unseren Support und lass (nach Absprache) die Durchführung durch einen Service-Partner machen. Der Gewindegang muss komplett gereinigt und entfettet werden, sonst hilft auch hier Loctide nicht weiter. Des Weiteren muss die Schraube gecheckt werden und ggf. ersetzt werden. Nach erfolgter Reparatur bleibt die Schraube dort, wo sie sein soll 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (8. Mai 2017)

Viele reinigen nur die Schraube aber nicht das Gewinde im Rahmen. Das Gewinde im Rahmen muß mit z.B. Bremsenreiniger ausgespült und dann trocken geblasen oder getupft werden. Dann hält auch die Schraube.


----------



## TheLMNt (8. Mai 2017)

Ich habe übrigens das gleiche Problem. Gut das hier auch die passende Lösung parat steht. Danke - werde ich testen! 
Bisher habe ich auch immer nur Loctide reingemacht und häufiger kontrolliert.


----------



## finalcu (8. Mai 2017)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bitte wende dich an unseren Support und lass (nach Absprache) die Durchführung durch einen Service-Partner machen. Der Gewindegang muss komplett gereinigt und entfettet werden, sonst hilft auch hier Loctide nicht weiter. Des Weiteren muss die Schraube gecheckt werden und ggf. ersetzt werden. Nach erfolgter Reparatur bleibt die Schraube dort, wo sie sein soll
> 
> Gruß, Andi



Hallo Andi

Danke für deine Antwort. Habt ihr auch einen Service-Partner in der Schweiz? Ich habe mich nämlich schon mehrfach bei eurem Support gemeldet und es wurde mir noch nie angeboten, das Bike bei einem Service-Partner reparieren zu lassen.

Es überrascht mich nicht, dass andere das gleiche Problem haben. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass da doch irgendetwas mit dem Design nicht stimmt wenn solche Kräfte (oder besser Momente) wirken können. Wieso z.B. verwendet man nicht eine durchgehende Schraube wie es oft bei anderen Herstellern zu sehen ist?

Gruss,
Marc


----------



## filiale (8. Mai 2017)

finalcu schrieb:


> Hallo Andi
> 
> Danke für deine Antwort. Habt ihr auch einen Service-Partner in der Schweiz? Ich habe mich nämlich schon mehrfach bei eurem Support gemeldet und es wurde mir noch nie angeboten, das Bike bei einem Service-Partner reparieren zu lassen.
> 
> ...



Das Problem ist nicht das Design sondern die Montage im Werk in China. Da wird das Gewinde nicht fettfrei gemacht. Man arbeitet daran diesen Vorgang zu optimieren. Das wurde hier schon mehrfach diskutiert und Radon hat dies auch schon erklärt. Dafür hätte es noch nicht einmal einen eigenen persönlichen Thread gebraucht. Etwas suchen hätte Dich mit allen Lösungsvorschlägen sofort dahin gebracht. Es wird sonst nur unnötig unübersichtlich.


----------



## bergaufbremser_ (8. Mai 2017)

Auch ich habe ein Slide Carbon 160 8.0 aus 2016. Gekauft vor drei Wochen bei BikeDiscount. Ich kann das Problem voll nachvollziehen - bin inzw. 120km gefahren und musste die Schraube bereits 3 Mal nachziehen! War fast schon so weit das Bike zurückzuschicken... Konnte fast nach jeder Ausfahrt die Kurbel demontieren und die Schraube wieder neu einsetzen (mit Loctite 243). Für den Tipp mit dem Bremsenreiniger bin ich dankbar und werds mal testen. Angekündigt hat sich die lockere Schraube jedes Mal durch quitschende Geräusche beim einfedern und bei jeder Kurbelumdrehung. Ehrlich gesagt ist mein Qualitätseindruck hier nicht der Beste - aber ich versuchs mal mit Bremsenreiniger. Aktuell quitschts schon wieder...


----------



## finalcu (9. Mai 2017)

filiale schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nicht das Design sondern die Montage im Werk in China. Da wird das Gewinde nicht fettfrei gemacht. Man arbeitet daran diesen Vorgang zu optimieren. Das wurde hier schon mehrfach diskutiert und Radon hat dies auch schon erklärt. Dafür hätte es noch nicht einmal einen eigenen persönlichen Thread gebraucht. Etwas suchen hätte Dich mit allen Lösungsvorschlägen sofort dahin gebracht. Es wird sonst nur unnötig unübersichtlich.



Es ist bedauerlich, dass ich nicht gleich auf die Idee gekommen bin in einem Forum nach diesem Problem zu suchen. Aber ich muss schon sagen, der Radon Support war mies. Wieso konnten die mir das nicht gleich so mitteilen? Das hätte mir viel Zeit und Ärger erspart. Ich habe explizit mehrfach danach gefragt ob dies ein bekanntes Problem ist und wie es sich lösen lässt und jedesmal die gleiche plumpe Antwort bekommen:

"Die Schraube bitte mit mittlerem Locktite und 12Nm wieder einsetzen, dann haben Sie Ruhe."

Mehr nicht. Kein Hinweis auf das Problem mit dem Fett. Kein Hinweis danach, dass es sich hier um ein bekanntes Problem handelt obwohl ich explizit danach gefragt habe. Noch schlimmer, als ich mich zum vierten mal an den Support wandte und sagte, dass das Problem wieder auftauchte wurde ich aufgefordert Bilder von der Schraube und dem Gewinde zu senden. Die Antwort:

"ok, aber hier wurde ja auch offensichtlich kein Schraubenkleber benutzt, da ist es kein Wunder dass sich die Schraube wieder heraus dreht. Die Schraube bitte mit mittlerem Locktite und 12Nm wieder einsetzen, dann haben Sie Ruhe."

Wollen die mich eigentlich verarschen?

Wie dem auch sei, ich bin nun froh eine scheinbare Lösung gefunden zu haben. Werde es ausprobieren und hoffen, dass dann Ruhe ist.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (9. Mai 2017)

finalcu schrieb:


> Es ist bedauerlich, dass ich nicht gleich auf die Idee gekommen bin in einem Forum nach diesem Problem zu suchen. Aber ich muss schon sagen, der Radon Support war mies. Wieso konnten die mir das nicht gleich so mitteilen? Das hätte mir viel Zeit und Ärger erspart. Ich habe explizit mehrfach danach gefragt ob dies ein bekanntes Problem ist und wie es sich lösen lässt und jedesmal die gleiche plumpe Antwort bekommen:
> 
> "Die Schraube bitte mit mittlerem Locktite und 12Nm wieder einsetzen, dann haben Sie Ruhe."
> 
> ...



Hi,

eine Liste aller Service-Partner findest Du unter folgendem Link: http://www.radon-bikes.de/service/service-partner/

Falls Du noch Fragen haben solltest, kannst Du dich auch gerne direkt per PN melden.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## BoehserOnkel69 (11. Mai 2017)

finalcu schrieb:


> ...
> 
> "Die Schraube bitte mit mittlerem Locktite und 12Nm wieder einsetzen, dann haben Sie Ruhe."
> 
> ...



Nein
Die haben vollkommen recht.
Bei Verwendung von Schraubensicherung muß IMMER darauf geachtet werden das alle Gewinde sauber und vorallem Fettfei sind.
Ist nur logisch und Technisch eigentlich vollkommen klar .


----------



## finalcu (11. Mai 2017)

BoehserOnkel69 schrieb:


> Nein
> Die haben vollkommen recht.



Dass ich keinen Schraubenkleber verwendet habe? Wie bitte sehr willst du das wissen?

Und ich glaube auch nicht, dass es zum Allgemeinwissen des normalen Mountainbikers gehört, dass sich Schraubenkleber mit Fett nicht verträgt. Ja, vielleicht könnte man das erraten hätte man sich das genauer überlegt oder angeschaut aber wissen tut man es nicht einfach so. Und wieso überhaupt erst sollte ich davon ausgehen, dass da Fett an der Schraube war?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raufgehts (11. Mai 2017)

Fakt ist das ist einfach eine fehlerhafte Montage was man bei einem Rad für mehrere tausend Euros eigentlich nicht akzeptieren darf!
Gibt eben Leute wie mich die dann selbst Hand anlegen und weiterfahren, der Ärger bzw. der evtl. dadurch ggf. entstehende Schaden/Gefahr ist aber mehr als verständlich. Habe bei meinem Rad so eine schöne Endmontage Karte bekommen, kann man sich mit verlaub auch sonstwo hinstecken wenn der Fehler zuvor schon bekannt war aber man dies am Rad nicht für nötig hält dieses Problem zu beheben.
Erste Berichte von dem Problem gab es schon beim 2015er Slide, nun kauft man Ende 2016 ein Rad von 2016 und was ist passiert, nix.
Also bitte mal demjenigen der bei euch das sagen hat auf die Füße treten. Ich weis Zeit ist Geld aber wenn die Probleme auf den Kunden abzuwälzen nach dem Motto "wird schon gut gehen" dann ist das in meinen Augen grob fahrlässig. Also liebes Radon Team tut mal bitte was dran, Qualität setzt sich durch und wer nicht mit der Zeit geht, der geht mit der Zeit.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (11. Mai 2017)

raufgehts schrieb:


> Fakt ist das ist einfach eine fehlerhafte Montage was man bei einem Rad für mehrere tausend Euros eigentlich nicht akzeptieren darf!
> Gibt eben Leute wie mich die dann selbst Hand anlegen und weiterfahren, der Ärger bzw. der evtl. dadurch ggf. entstehende Schaden/Gefahr ist aber mehr als verständlich. Habe bei meinem Rad so eine schöne Endmontage Karte bekommen, kann man sich mit verlaub auch sonstwo hinstecken wenn der Fehler zuvor schon bekannt war aber man dies am Rad nicht für nötig hält dieses Problem zu beheben.
> Erste Berichte von dem Problem gab es schon beim 2015er Slide, nun kauft man Ende 2016 ein Rad von 2016 und was ist passiert, nix.
> Also bitte mal demjenigen der bei euch das sagen hat auf die Füße treten. Ich weis Zeit ist Geld aber wenn die Probleme auf den Kunden abzuwälzen nach dem Motto "wird schon gut gehen" dann ist das in meinen Augen grob fahrlässig. Also liebes Radon Team tut mal bitte was dran, Qualität setzt sich durch und wer nicht mit der Zeit geht, der geht mit der Zeit.



Hi,

danke für deine ehrliche Meinung. Bzgl. der sich lösenden Schraube kann ich folgende Infos geben. Die Problematik tritt in der Tat vereinzelt bei verschiedenen Modellen auf, nach Prüfung einzelner Abläufe sowie Fertigungs-Optimierung konnte der (ohnehin geringe) Anteil zum Glück noch weiter verringert werden. Das es auch in diesem Modelljahr leider noch Einzelfälle diesbzgl. gibt ist ärgerlich und sollte selbstverständlich nicht sein. Auch wir streben hier möglichst eine 0% Fehlerquote an, leider sind die Abläufe von Fertigung, Vormontage, Endmontage und QM produktionsbedingt nicht unter einem Dach vereint. Daher müssen wir als Hersteller einen gewissen Vertrauensvorschuss geben und können nicht jedes einzelne Rad noch einmal komplett demontieren und checken. Eine Überprüfung des korrekten Drehmoments der Lagerschraube ist hier leider kein 100%iger Garant.

Wir zeigen uns bei Problemen mit der Schraube immer sehr kulant und können eine Reparatur in den meisten Fällen auch durch einen RADON Service-Partner abwickeln. Bitte nehmt doch immer direkt Kontakt mit dem Support auf oder. schreibt uns eine PN. Bisher haben wir immer eine Lösung gefunden!

Gruß aus Bonn, Andi


----------



## raufgehts (11. Mai 2017)

Von meiner Seite aus kein Problem, geht sich auch weniger um die Leute die ihren Job machen, daher auch ein Lob an Dich/Euch, aber auch wenn ein Rad viele Durchlaufstationen hat, so sollte doch zumindest bei der Endkontrolle jemand dann sich mal was einfallen lassen.
Selbst ein kleiner Zettel mit einem Hinweis die Schrauben nach den ersten Ausfahrten zu kontrollieren würde schon sicherlich etwas bringen, sehe es da analog zu Alu-Felgen beim Auto, kontrolliert/zieht auch nicht jeder nach, aber man sollte den Kunden darauf hinweisen, vor allem wenn man hier schon etwas länger ein Problemkind hat. Auf jeden Fall kontrolliere ich das bei meinem 160er und kann auch dank Umbau auf Oval ohne abnehmen der Kurbel mal schnell nachziehen wenn nötig.

War es eigentlich bei der Schraube die Problematik ALU vs. Stahl das die Alu Schraube sich abscheren kann? Schickt ihre dann ganz unbürokratisch eine Stahlschraube raus? Sicher ist sicher denke ich 

Gruss und frohes Schaffen,
Tom


----------



## BoehserOnkel69 (11. Mai 2017)

finalcu schrieb:


> Dass ich keinen Schraubenkleber verwendet habe? Wie bitte sehr willst du das wissen?
> 
> ?



Sorry,  ich bezog mich auf das dich verarschen wollen.
Dazu   nein
Zum Allgemeinwissen...  Verkleb mal irgendwas etwas, im Haushalt, im Garten, oder sonst wo, das einigermaßen gut halten soll, wenn da Schmiere, Öl, Fett oder Dreck auf der zu klebenden Stelle ist.
Geschweige denn auf einer hochbeanspruchten stelle, die noch dazu auch noch immer wieder locker wird...


----------



## Deleted 252741 (25. Mai 2017)

Jedes *neue* Rad hat irgendwo seine Macken, wenn man damit nicht umgehen kann, muss man sich jemanden suchen der es für einen macht. Ne Hotline ist oft nur gut für die seel oder Frust abzulassen? 

Wie auch immer, wenn man loctide empfohlen bekommt und das selbst machen möchte, sollte man sich auch die Gebrauchsanweisung durchlesen. Also nicht dran lecken und für genügend Frischluft sorgen etc. genauso wie das säubern der klebflächen. Die Anleitung gibt's auch online http://tds.henkel.com/tds5/Studio/S...at=MTR&subformat=REAC&language=DE&plant=WERCS

Viel Spaß beim kleben und möge die Schraube halten


----------



## BoehserOnkel69 (25. Mai 2017)

Die Schraube hält wenn man entfetten und mit loctite sichert !!! 
Bei mir hats von Anfang an gehalten, bis ich einen fullservice gemacht habe...schraube einfach so eingedreht, weil war ja noch etwas altes loctite drauf.
Hat nur kurz gehalten dann ist sie ebenfalls locker geworden, hab ich aber gleich bemerkt, dann ordentlich reingemacht und seitdem war wieder Ruhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

